# Glacier White Metallic Timeline



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Greetings! I am setting up this timeline thread to help document my car over time, like I have done with every other car I have owned. I am not new to Volkswagen but this will be my first Audi.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Vehicle Information

2015 Audi A4 Quatto Premium | heated seat package | navigation package
2.0T (220 hp | 258 lb-ft)
Six speed manual gearbox
Leased from Audi Conshohocken in Conshohocken, Pa (29 June 2015)
LS9R/2Y Glacier White Metallic

Current Odometer

47,xxx
Engine/Transmission

OEM GTI dipstick (06J-115-611-E)
OEM black coolant cap
Interior

OEM European warning triangle and clip
OEM trunk bag hooks x2
OEM Sport Pedals
Exterior

OEM European aspherical mirrors
OEM rearview camera (kit)
Thule Canyon 859 roof basket (shared between my wife's R32)
Optimum Gloss Coat
Lighting

PerformanceLEDs reverse bulbs
Headlight Armor fog lamp film, yellow
LaminX head lamp film, clear
LaminX tail lamp film, 6%
Suspension

H&R 24mm rear sway bar
Wheels

Factory
42 Draft Designs 15mm spacers
42 Draft Designs 20mm spacers
42 Draft Designs 45mm bolts
42 Draft Designs 50mm bolts
Hankook Winter Icept Evo 2, 245/45R17
Brakes

Factory
VAG-COM

Remote windows and sunroof
Video in Motion
Passenger mirror dip in reverse
Rear DRL
Fogs (front and rear) on with high beams
Lap time enabled
Disabled "Lights Are On" warning
Disabled seatbelt chime
Enabled adaptive brakes via turn signal
Enabled European same side parking lights
Enabled fog lamps as cornering light
Enabled gauge sweep
States Visited

Connecticut
Delaware
Massachusetts
New Jersey
New York
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Thread Index*


Vehicle Information
FYI/DIY Information
Future Plans
My Previous/Current Vehicles
The First Day / PerformanceLEDs Reverse Bulbs
First Clean Photos
ECS Tuning Order
H&R Rear Sway Bar
Sport Pedals | Rear View Camera
Rearview Camera, Part 1
OEM Trunk Hooks | OEM Warning Triangle and Holder
Rearview Camera, Part 2
Fog Lamp Film
5,000 Miles | Dipstick
OEM Base Bars
A8L Loaner
New Garage
Thule Basket
Snow/Misc
Snow Storm
Oil Filter and P3 Gauge
Optimum Gloss Coat and Winter Tires
35,000 Mile Maintenance
Interlagos
Part Out


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*FYI/DIY Information*


My Passat's Timeline
My wife's Candy White R32 Timeline
My 1989 Jetta Coupe Timeline (sold)
Original Platinum Grey Time Line
My GLI _(totaled)_ Timeline

For Your Information

Official Lowered B7 Passat Thread
FYI: B7 NMS Passat Brake Specifications
Product Review: OE Tuning Dyno Tune for MED17 Passat 3.6
FYI: OEM Remote Start Retrofit
FYI: Roof Base Carrier Bars - Plastic Replacement Parts
The Official MkV Golf/Jetta Aftermarket Lowering Spring/Coilover Guide
The Official MkV Golf/Jetta Aftermarket Intake Guide
The Official MkV Golf/Jetta Aftermarket Exhaust Guide
The Official MkV Golf/Jetta Aftermarket Engine/Transmission Mount Guide
The Official MkV Golf/Jetta Aftermarket Anti-Sway Bar Guide
Product Review: Konzept Automobiltechnik .:R32 Front Bumper
Product Review: GRID Motorsports R32 Fog Light Grilles
Product Review: Unitronic 3" Cat-Back Exhaust
Product Review: PerformanceLEDs Interior Bulbs
FYI: Cold Air Intake Benefits

Do It Yourself

FAQ/DIY OEM HID Headlamps
FAQ/DIY OEM Adaptive Front Lighting System and Auto Leveling
DIY: Modifying OEM B6 Base Carrier Bars For B7 Use
DIY: Converting Your MkV From Wheel Bolts To Wheel Studs
DIY: Installing OEM Front and Rear Footwell Lighting
DIY: Wiper Arm Shutter Fix
DIY: Coding Off Golf LED Tail Lights "Bulb Out Warning"
DIY: Cooling Fan Replacement
DIY: Enabling Flash-To-Pass Lights With High Beams: Pictures Inside


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Parts Wanted*


OEM seat drawers
OEM 18" wheels (8K0-601-025-BQ)


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Stable*

*2008 Volkswagen R32, 2,605/5,000* - wife's









*2012 Volkswagen Passat 3.6 SE with sunroof and navigation* - traded









*1989 Volkswagen Jetta Coupe* - sold









*2008 Volkswagen GLI* - totaled


----------



## HeaDdY (Dec 26, 2014)

subscribed to this too


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm here for the gangbang 


fix your typo in post #5


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DBVeeDB said:


> I'm here for the gangbang
> 
> 
> fix your typo in post #5


Oh hai. :wave:

Fixed and good catch. I would have seen it eventually.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

DBVeeDB said:


> I'm here for the gangbang
> 
> 
> fix your typo in post #5


Ditto.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> Ditto.


:wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

My delivery is set for Monday at 4:30.


----------



## HeaDdY (Dec 26, 2014)

C'mon ... show it to the guys man ... lol


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

HeaDdY said:


> C'mon ... show it to the guys man ... lol


Haha. I'm a tease I guess.

---

Today I picked up the A4 and man am I happy with the switch. I lost a little space inside and 70 hp but it was worth it. I have missed stick shift and of course I got stuck in traffic on the way home. Haha. Did a lot of VCDS coding when I got home (after taking the family out for a spin) and turned on a lot of hidden features and adjusted some existing settings. Also swapped out the coolant cap for the OEM black cap I had taken off the Passat.

I will be going out shortly to take some nice photos but I will leave you with just this.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi christof :wave: I lurk through the audi forums sometimes to see if there are any ?s I can help with. 

Cool, didn't know Audi still offered a manual in this car. Most people in socal give in to the traffic lifestyle & buy an auto. 

Full time AWD is much nicer than haldex, no delay in engagement.


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

In for the updates


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*The First Day / PerformanceLEDs Reverse Bulbs*

Alrighty. I know anyone that knows me is expecting a ton of spam on this car. Well, for now I will disappoint. Since I picked it up after work yesterday and had to work today, I haven't had a lot of time with it. I did spend a lot of time with coding for a lot of hidden features (like on any VAG car) but today I decided that the reverse light bulbs needed to go. I looked up what the bulb's part number is (N-105-915-01, or a W16W wedge) and realized that it is the same bulb that the Passat's OEM LED tails took for the reverse bulb. I swapped them in and with no coding they lit up and caused no faults. I can see again!

Stock on right:










Both LEDs:










I will say, my impression of this car is great. The handling is smooth but not cushy. It has some body roll that I will address with a thicker rear sway bar and end links. The shifting is great. Clean gear changes and an easy clutch with some resistance. The technology is perfect for me; not too fancy and not too plain. Since it rained today, I will need to clean up the car for some nice photos. So for now, here are some crappy iPhone night time photos:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> Hi christof :wave: I lurk through the audi forums sometimes to see if there are any ?s I can help with.
> 
> Cool, didn't know Audi still offered a manual in this car. Most people in socal give in to the traffic lifestyle & buy an auto.
> 
> Full time AWD is much nicer than haldex, no delay in engagement.


Hey there! A familiar name from R32 land. I missed driving stick (my GLI and Jetta Coupe were stick) but I do like the DSG. I wasn't about to dip into the 8 speed automatic realm and honestly, it kept the cost down so that I could get the navigation package, which is more a necessity than an auto. But figures I would get stuck in traffic 10 minutes after picking up my first stick car in two years. :laugh:

I can't wait for Winter for a true AWD comparison.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I already put in my first order with ECS Tuning for the car, prior to picking it up.

OEM aspherical (blind spot) mirrors
LaminX headlight film
LaminX fog light film (yellow)
LaminX tail light film (6%)
OEM black washer fluid cap
I really didn't want a tint on the rear but it seems that it's all that is offered. So I went with the lightest tint possible. Awaiting for the head light and tail light film to arrive at ECS before shipping to me, estimated arrival for Wednesday. I already have a wish list of other items saved on ECS for when some of my other Passat items sell. :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*First Clean Photos*

Got a chance to get out, clean the car up (got some of the dealership dressing product off), and take some good photos.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*ECS Tuning Order*

Today, my order from ECS Tuning arrived. I was happy until I opened the box.

OEM European aspherical mirrors we not a correct pair. The passenger side was for a Mk1 Audi TT and the driver side was correct.
The black washer fluid cap did not fit the reservoir. The label and the engraved part numbers do not match.
The LaminX fog light film was not cut correctly. This is not an ECS Tuning mistake, but it is a LaminX mistake.
I have already spoke with two representatives and a new mirror is being sent out to me and a return authorization has been started for the incorrect parts. I did at least install the driver side mirror and verified the fit of the LaminX head lamp and tail lamp film.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

Maybe someone knew working there? Or some dyslexic? LOL


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> Maybe someone knew working there? Or some dyslexic? LOL


Truthfully, this isn't the first time this exact issue has happened to me with ECS. It's actually the third time. Each time, I don't complain and I give them the opportunity to make it right.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

christofambrosch said:


> Truthfully, this isn't the first time this exact issue has happened to me with ECS. It's actually the third time. Each time, I don't complain and I give them the opportunity to make it right.


They have always been good to correct any issues I have ever had. I am sure it will be fine.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> They have always been good to correct any issues I have ever had. I am sure it will be fine.


Well the LaminX issue seems to be a cutting issue which isn't an ECS issue, but they need to know that. I placed an order with Headlight Armor last night to see what they send for the fogs. I had their film on the Passat and the cut was perfect.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the precut Lamin-x. It never seemed to fit correct and needed a lot of heat and stretching.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DasCC said:


> I'm not a fan of the precut Lamin-x. It never seemed to fit correct and needed a lot of heat and stretching.


In the past I have never had a problem but it's been a while since I've ordered from them. We shall see how the headlights and taillights pan out.


----------



## MANU01 (Aug 7, 1999)

http://youtu.be/BgvmULUvkFI

Challenge:

Any way to get the tail blinkers to flash orange instead of red? ( on any newer Audi )
On my trip to Europe last year, all Audi flashed orange. See video above.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

MANU01 said:


> Challenge:
> 
> Any way to get the tail blinkers to flash orange instead of red? ( on any newer Audi )
> On my trip to Europe last year, all Audi flashed orange. See video above.


I think the entire assembly is different. The US Q7 has red turn signals but I really think it is a different assembly. I will be keeping my eyes open for anything that may be just coding that will allow this.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Last week I received the correct passenger side OEM European aspherical mirror, which made for a much nicer drive to NYC this weekend. I also installed the LaminX 6% film on the tail lamps. It's as dark as I would ever go and it is perfect. The LEDs are still bright.



















The cut isn't perfect but it is damn close. I didn't really want to cut my own.

I just ordered the H&R 24mm rear sway bar and OEM aluminum pedal set from ECS Tuning and an OEM rear view camera kit from Poland. Time to start having fun.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*H&R Rear Sway Bar*

I received the H&R 24mm rear sway bar today and got it on tonight. A little more in depth than any other rear sway bar I have installed but still straight forward and worth every penny. The car now corners like a proper car now. Little to no body roll.










You can kind of see the difference between the stock and H&R bars.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Sport Pedals | Rear View Camera*

Today the rest of my order came in: OEM aluminum pedal set. I cannot stand looking at the bland black plastic set that comes with the car.










Installation looks very straight forward. I should have them on tomorrow, along with the LaminX head lamp film.

---

I had ordered an OEM rear view camera kit at the beginning of the week from a Polish website but was having issues paying for the product via PayPal. I cancelled the order and re-ordered it using a credit card and it went straight through. It shipped today and UPS tracking says I should have it on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

christofambrosch said:


> I had ordered an OEM rear view camera kit at the beginning of the week from a Polish website...


Wow. I'm shocked the A4 doesn't come with a rear camera stock!? That's amazing for such an expensive high end product like Audi.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jcme0557 said:


> Wow. I'm shocked the A4 doesn't come with a rear camera stock!? That's amazing for such an expensive high end product like Audi.


This pretty much how it is with any German lux car. Gotta pay for everything heated seats, backup cam. At least w Audi leather is standard... BMW and Mercedes is pleather.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Everything comes in packages. I asked for heated seats and navigation. I didn't want the tech package because of the cost. The camera kit I bought is half the price of the difference I would have paid to get it in the tech package. I also don't mind doing the work to install it so it's win-win.


----------



## leftcoast74 (Oct 16, 2013)

Subscribed


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Rear view camera kit showed up today. Everything is OEM and I am anxious to install it all. Most likely will be in this weekend.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Rearview Camera, Part 1*

I got out of work early today and managed to get a few things with the rear view camera done and out of the way. The module bracket is in, the module is in, the trunk handle (aka camera) is in, the wiring from the camera to the module is in, and the wiring that needs to go to the front of the car is in but coiled up in the back still. I made the ground connection to the OEM ground spot but I was unable to connect the power yet. The provided terminal is far too small for the fuse panel.

A few things I will be ordering tomorrow include the nut that holds the bracket to the body, the speed clips and bolts that hold the bracket to the body, crimp on terminals for the fuse panel, and the repair wires that insert to the CAN junction on the passenger side of the dash. I should have everything by the weekend so that I can finish this project and start enjoying it.

Here is some information I dug up this evening regarding the CAN junction on the passenger front fuse panel:


> The connector is 4E0-906-230 (T46). It uses repair wire 000-979-009-E. The crimp on terminals are coming up as N-907-647-01 but I cannot find them via a dealer (eBay or Bold-Sport).
> 
> According to MotoLogic wiring diagrams, the CAN high wire runs to 15H of the T46 ABS connector and the CAN low wire runs to 15L of the T46 ABS connector. This is all according to a 2013 Audi A4/S4...I couldn't look up any newer models.
> 
> It also states that the two video wires go to pins 11 and 5 of T12 connector on the back of the MMI.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*OEM Trunk Hooks | OEM Warning Triangle and Holder*

The last of my "little things" list have arrived and been put on this afternoon. Two OEM bag hooks in the trunk and the European warning triangle and holder. I already had the trunk liner out for the rear view camera installation which made everything easier. The hooks are very easy. Simply press in the speed nuts and insert screws. The triangle holder was more delicate and requires trimming the liner but not hard in my opinion.





































Picking up the last bits from the dealer tomorrow so that I can complete the camera install on Saturday.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

I do not understand why something like bag holders does not come as part of the car from the factory. And the warning triangle too. That should be required here. Mostly because I think its awesome.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Rearview Camera, Part 2*

Got everything working for the rearview camera last night. I am having a calibration board printed at Staples today so that I can finish the installation.

This is a Navigation Plus package, no 2G/3G. I used pins 19H and 19L for the CAN wires and pins 5 and 11 of the blue T12 plug on the back of the MMI for the video. I used coding 1100006.
























I am happy once again to have a car with a camera. Also, a quick photo I took while at Tim Horton's for lunch yesterday:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Fog Lamp Film*

After two failed attempts to get proper fitting film for the fog lamps, Headlight Armor finally sent me the S4 (S-line) fog lamp film and I got it on today. I sent them some feedback regarding the fitment. I am happy with it from a distance but I would like to see a little more coverage.


----------



## Rsgunther (Dec 29, 2014)

Turning into another nice list of mods - your skills to do all of these things yourself is amazing to me. Keep it up!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Rsgunther said:


> Turning into another nice list of mods - your skills to do all of these things yourself is amazing to me. Keep it up!


Thank you. The list won't grow that much more, sadly, but I do have a full LED kit coming for the interior and doors.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*Audi X Toms*

This isn't a modification but I did get my Audi X Toms (along with 7 other pairs I ordered for other people I know) and I at least have a photo of the new pedals with them.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*5,000 Miles | Dipstick*

Small update. Car turned 5,000 miles last week and the first carefree maintenance is scheduled for tomorrow. I also picked up a dipstick (06J-115-611-E) for future maintenance.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I didn't know that the A4 was dipstickless now..... Are they expecting these engines not to burn any oil between the 10k intervals?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DasCC said:


> I didn't know that the A4 was dipstickless now..... Are they expecting these engines not to burn any oil between the 10k intervals?


They read digitally via the MMI screen under the car menu. I would much rather read a dipstick than trust the computer. It doesn't appear mine has lost any since new.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

My moms A4 needed the dipstick. Boy did that sucker burn oil. It was better after the liqui moly. By 5k you had put 5 quarts of oil in. Might as well not change it at that point like a Diesel locomotive. Just top it off when its low! LOL


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Seriously, no dipstick?

Sometimes you wonder what these Germans are thinking!


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

christofambrosch said:


> I also picked up a dipstick (06J-115-611-E) for future maintenance.


That's an A3 dipstick. The CCT/CBF transverse engines in the A3 have a different oil sump than the CAE/CPM longitudinal engines in the A4. That dipstick isn't going to provide you with an accurate reading, I think it reads lower than what the engine takes. A customer with an oil consumption concern had one of those dipsticks in their engine. After I topped off the oil level with dipstick tool T40178 (necessary for oil consumption measurement), their dipstick was reading overfilled.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> That's an A3 dipstick. The CCT/CBF transverse engines in the A3 have a different oil sump than the CAE/CPM longitudinal engines in the A4. That dipstick isn't going to provide you with an accurate reading, I think it reads lower than what the engine takes. A customer with an oil consumption concern had one of those dipsticks in their engine. After I topped off the oil level with dipstick tool T40178 (necessary for oil consumption measurement), their dipstick was reading overfilled.


Is there any way you could measure T40178 for me? There are several sources that say this dipstick has been measured up to and compared to that tool and that it is only 1-2mm longer than the tool. It would be nice to have a definite answer. Though, I am only keeping the car for 2.5-3 years anyway and plan on changing the oil every 5,000 miles, this probably is the least of my concerns.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

I measured and wrote down yesterday, forgot to take home with me.

For the CAEB/D engine with full plastic intake manifold, upper seat of tool to tip is 544mm, upper seat to maximum fill level is 503mm. For CPMA/B flexfuel engine with aluminum upper intake manifold, upper seat to tip 551mm, upper seat to max fill level 507mm. Might not be 100% accurate but I checked each measurement a few times to be sure all the marks were aligned at the same point repeatedly. 

Using the MMI oil level is fine. Trusting a computer to measure the oil level is no different than trusting a computer to measure the fuel level. Maybe you're a weirdo who takes a dipstick to the fuel filler neck to verify fuel level, but you don't come off as that kind of a person. You do have a great taste for wheels after all. You also trust (maybe not) a computer to: read engine speed, vehicle speed, apply abs/esc, deploy airbags/seatbelts, open/close windows, unlock/lock vehicle, make one direction of traffic wait at a red so you can traverse an intersection without being plowed into, handle your bank account funds (unless you're a cash only person), display your favorite TV program (if you watch), ............ you get the idea. 

With the engine at operating temperature, engine off/key on, hood open, instrument cluster displaying that hood is open, MMI will give you a pretty much live oil level reading. Any topping off will require several seconds or more of patience before the level is updated.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> I measured and wrote down yesterday, forgot to take home with me.
> 
> For the CAEB/D engine with full plastic intake manifold, upper seat of tool to tip is 544mm, upper seat to maximum fill level is 503mm. For CPMA/B flexfuel engine with aluminum upper intake manifold, upper seat to tip 551mm, upper seat to max fill level 507mm. Might not be 100% accurate but I checked each measurement a few times to be sure all the marks were aligned at the same point repeatedly.
> 
> ...


Haha I know what you mean. I trust it to tell me my level but I am old fashioned with oil changes and for just ease of the change I wanted it. This is my first digital reading vehicle (for oil). I have the CAEB engine. Thanks for the measurements. I will check that out this weekend.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> For the CAEB/D engine with full plastic intake manifold, upper seat of tool to tip is 544mm, upper seat to maximum fill level is 503mm.


I'm just now checking this and my rough measurements are as follow:

Upper seat to tip: 545 mm
Upper seat to max: 508 mm

So length is ok. I'm ok with a 1 mm variable. That's enough for just measuring error. The max fill line is a little more concerning but then I again, I never fill to max. Where the 503 mm falls on the dipstick is on the word "MAX" and actually it's not even to the X. So mid to upper on the dipstick should be perfect.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Picked up a set of new OEM base carrier bars today. My family and I are moving within the next two months and having an extra space to put things will be good. A basket will be next.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

Moving? I hope not too far away!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> Moving? I hope not too far away!


Yessir! We will be moving into the Coopersburg/Center Valley area so not that far away. The address is actually Center Valley.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

christofambrosch said:


> Yessir! We will be moving into the Coopersburg/Center Valley area so not that far away. The address is actually Center Valley.


Nice! Buying a house?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> Nice! Buying a house?


Yessir. A nice two car garage is included with this house as well.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

christofambrosch said:


> Yessir. *A nice two car garage *is included with this house as well.


:thumbup: winning!


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup: winning!



Winning is right! Congrats and best of luck dude!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DasCC said:


> :thumbup: winning!





xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> Winning is right! Congrats and best of luck dude!


I am most happiest about the garage and the wood/coal stove in the basement...and to not live in Allentown.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Haven't had much to update as of late. I did have a reoccurring issue with the navigation that is now being addressed under warranty. The map will show me in a random place instead of where I am. This has happened four times and on blue sky and sunny days as well as cloudy days. No reset seems to correct the issue. It has the most up to dat software and no faults so the dealer ordered a new antenna and I will be dropping it off Monday evening to have it replaced. Hopefully it solves the issue as it is annoying. Other than that, we close on our new house on Friday and hope to be in and settled by the end of December. I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Dropped off the A4 for the antenna replacement today and I am very happy with my loaner...


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh baby.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> Oh baby.


The A8 was kind of a joke at first that precipitated into reality. The last loaner I had was a Q5 because my wife and I are considering one for after the A4. I said to him that I liked it but I would want the 3.0T (preferably the SQ5) and he said that they don't get the specialty cars even though they can have an A8L as a loaner. I said that I guess I will need an A8 for when I returned. Well, that brings me to last night! Haha.

As much as I love the car, it's not for car guys. It moves and moves quick but it is more for those who want to be driven around.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, the A4 has been at the dealer this whole time. The brand new antenna that was ordered and painted ended up being defective. So another one was ordered and painted and I got the call yesterday that all is good and should be back to me today. The A8 has definitely spoiled me but I have racked up the miles on it instead of the A4.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

I figured as much on the A8, yea its not really a drivers car. The S8? Maybe? I am surprised to hear someone actually liking the Q5. Anyone I have known in the past to get one as a loaner hated it. My buddy whos had an A3 since they were new requests that he doesnt get a Q5 anymore lol. My mother got one once when she had her A4 and wasnt happy either.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Today was the first time both His and Hers got parked in the garage. I started toting my garage supplies over today as well.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

christofambrosch said:


> I am happy once again to have a car with a camera. Also, a quick photo I took while at Tim Horton's for lunch yesterday:


Ah! forgot that Timmy's is in the USA now. Any plans on bagging the Audi?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

northendroid said:


> Ah! forgot that Timmy's is in the USA now. Any plans on bagging the Audi?


Horton's will always have a place in my heart. When I was deployed to Afghanistan, we made frequent stops to Kandahar Airfield and there was one there. It was my first experience with one. Then I came home to none until about two years ago. I found one traveling home from my brother's house near Rochester. Now we have one in a local arena and I'm spoiled! Haha.

No plans for lowering the A4 at all. I thoroughly enjoy driving with no worries at all. Nothing will ever compare to the comfort and reliability of stock. The H&R rear sway bar was a nice touch and I may through a matching front on as well but I'm in no hurry. My wife's R32 is the tinker toy.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

christofambrosch said:


> Horton's will always have a place in my heart. When I was deployed to Afghanistan, we made frequent stops to Kandahar Airfield and there was one there. It was my first experience with one. Then I came home to none until about two years ago. I found one traveling home from my brother's house near Rochester. Now we have one in a local arena and I'm spoiled! Haha.
> 
> No plans for lowering the A4 at all. I thoroughly enjoy driving with no worries at all. Nothing will ever compare to the comfort and reliability of stock. The H&R rear sway bar was a nice touch and I may through a matching front on as well but I'm in no hurry. My wife's R32 is the tinker toy.



I have a buddy at work that was with the Canadian Arm Force that was posted in Afghanistan can't thank you guys enough for your service!

Yeah Timmy's can be quite addictive, we always say they have some magical drug they put on their coffee. I hear you about the stock comfort, I enjoy the look and the stance of an air ride but still not close to stock, although AirLift has tried their best with the performance series. I see they still have your Passat picture when you look up the B7 series on there site. That was a great shot your very talented photographer I enjoy your pictures. :thumbup:

I'm presently looking for a tinker toy as well, leaning toward 2008 Audi TT 3.2 with stick. My son bought a 2010 Golf 2.5L and it's an absolute blast to drive.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I just ordered a Thule 859 basket to share between both cars. A basket has become something of a necessity with the house.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

Hi Chris,

from some of the pics, it would appear you are in the Allentown area? I'm in Northampton. Just picked up my fourth Audi. 2014 A4 Premium Plus. I'll be following your thread.

Thanks.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

gstrouse said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> from some of the pics, it would appear you are in the Allentown area? I'm in Northampton. Just picked up my fourth Audi. 2014 A4 Premium Plus. I'll be following your thread.
> 
> Thanks.


I just moved from Allentown to Center Valley so yep, close enough! Thanks.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

christofambrosch said:


> Rear view camera kit showed up today. Everything is OEM and I am anxious to install it all. Most likely will be in this weekend.


Chris, is this the unit you went with for backup camera? http://www.carsgadget.com/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlAjnSj18iw


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

gstrouse said:


> Chris, is this the unit you went with for backup camera? http://www.carsgadget.com/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlAjnSj18iw


No it is not. That module looks to be aftermarket. I ordered this kit ( http://www.carsystems.pl/audi-a4-8k0...it,id1386.html ) which will be all OEM and shipped comes out to $624 shipped.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I got the Thule basket the other day (very fast shipping for such a large item, via Amazon) and got it on. I love the look of it and the size and weight is perfect. It has an OEM look and I will be able to change it in and out with the wife's R32 (OEM base bars).


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> I do not understand why something like bag holders does not come as part of the car from the factory. And the warning triangle too. That should be required here. Mostly because I think its awesome.


When I purchased my 2000 A4, it came with the warning triangle as well as a very nice first aid kit that fit in the fold down arm rest of the rear seats. 

That first aid kit was standard for many years in all Audi's. I guess when you get into the $50k range it's too costly 

My 2007 Jetta had one of the bag holders. It was $50 if I ordered an additional one from the dealer. My 2014 Premium Plus has both. Which was a surprise.


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

I forgot you made this thread....

Car looks awesome and I cant believe that Audi doesn't give you a dipstick.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

gstrouse said:


> When I purchased my 2000 A4, it came with the warning triangle as well as a very nice first aid kit that fit in the fold down arm rest of the rear seats.
> 
> That first aid kit was standard for many years in all Audi's. I guess when you get into the $50k range it's too costly
> 
> My 2007 Jetta had one of the bag holders. It was $50 if I ordered an additional one from the dealer. My 2014 Premium Plus has both. Which was a surprise.


Yeah, my 2008 GLI had the bag holder on one side and I never used it. I had to install one in my 2012 Passat as it did not come with it either. Sometimes cutting an item has less to do with cost and more with customer want. Enthusiasts make up a small percentage of car owners and most manufacturers do not gear their designs towards us. It is what it is though. It gives me something to do. 



d0wse said:


> I forgot you made this thread....
> 
> Car looks awesome and I cant believe that Audi doesn't give you a dipstick.


Welcome! Haha. I understand why they don't and the digital system works just as well. I am just anal and wanted something else as a "backup" when changing the oil.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

We finally got some snow this week so I obviously went out and played in it. 










And nothing special but I figured I would post these here. I was taking a photo of the license plate bulbs to disprove a banner advertiser on here wrong, as they said that the OEM VW and Audi LEDs look blueish. I also snapped a photo of the front just because.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

I was just in that best buy last week. lol. And yea, they dont look blueish. They look really good actually.


----------



## steve1479 (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful car, I may be trading in my Jetta for a 2013 that I see on sale through Audi at the moment. 

Subscribed!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> I was just in that best buy last week. lol. And yea, they dont look blueish. They look really good actually.


We live pretty close to it now that we are in Center Valley. That plaza is nice.

The lights were a sample for a forum sponsor that has said that OEM LEDs look blue to them. This was to prove them wrong.



steve1479 said:


> Beautiful car, I may be trading in my Jetta for a 2013 that I see on sale through Audi at the moment.
> 
> Subscribed!


Thanks. The car has been great and I love it. So happy I made this move.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

So, for those who thinks that Quattro is invincible, I hate to be the bearer of bad news. It isn't.

A friend was coming over yesterday and got stuck/didn't want to go any further. So I ventured out in about 20" of snow to help him. I made it pretty far until I didn't go fast enough up a hill. I made it 3/4 of the way up and slid into snow bank. I managed to get it out of that spot but couldn't get any further. I had shoveled to no luck. A friend with a lifted truck came and got me out. Even he had trouble in the snow so I felt pretty good that I made it where I did. He knew where I live and was very shocked I got to where I did.










We got over 30" and I have shoveled my driveway three times between yesterday and today just to keep up.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

How do the A4 and R compare in the snow, if tires are similar?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Audi_Mechanic said:


> How do the A4 and R compare in the snow, if tires are similar?


That's a really tough comparison for me. I love them both. I know the R wouldn't have made it yesterday just based on ride height. The R has 225s versus the A4's 245s. The R also has the UM Haldex tune which made a huge difference. But then you have the difference in weight and motors (NA and FI). The R I know I can tap the accelerator and instantly kick the rear out because of no lag. I think the traction control system is much better in the A4 though. The lack of a manual hand brake really upsets me in snow though.


----------



## HeaDdY (Dec 26, 2014)

christofambrosch said:


> That's a really tough comparison for me. I love them both. I know the R wouldn't have made it yesterday just based on ride height. The R has 225s versus the A4's 245s. The R also has the UM Haldex tune which made a huge difference. But then you have the difference in weight and motors (NA and FI). The R I know I can tap the accelerator and instantly kick the rear out because of no lag. I think the traction control system is much better in the A4 though. The lack of a manual hand brake really upsets me in snow though.


Wow, about the hand brake, thats really bad news, how come audi didn't make this? Just another pedal/button you gotta press and that's it? I didn't know this info before, now I'm gonna have to watch for this feature before getting my next audi, lol....

even I had so much fun yesterday with the hand brake on my automatic Passat in Brooklyn around the block, but got stuck in snow too, lol ... 
My neighbors told me today while shoveling the snow around the car they saw me stuck yesterday ... But I managed to get out of it without even getting out of the car... I really Love driving in snow


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

The electric parking brake isn't a new thing by far. Vw has had them since at least 2009. It's possible the Touareg had it before that and I know the Passat had it in 2006.


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

Had to pull a couple of kids out of the snow a few years back. They had "borrowed" dad's A4 Quattro and over-cooked a turn...off the road, down the bank, and into a tree. When I tried to pull the car out, the fender bent back around the trunk. I had to rip the fender off to get the car out. Dad was Not pleased.

It's a great car but not an invincible car, as you point out. Glad all involved are safe and it doesn't look like any damage.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

The only damage was to my pride. That's what I get for trying to be a good friend. Haha.


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

I had a 2000 A4 quattro that i owned since new for over 12 years. And I never took it out in deep snow. Just sits too low. I kept my Tiguan for this kind of weather. It's a blast to drive. And besides, the A4 is just too nice to get all messy in this stuff


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you have true snows on the audi though?


----------



## jcme0557 (Mar 31, 2015)

gstrouse said:


> And besides, the A4 is just too nice to get all messy in this stuff


That's the truth right there!


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

The problem with any car is they can all be good in the snow, to some extent, until you bottom out. My FWD GTI is very good in the snow and has impressed me time after time. But this stuff we just got there was no way it was making it anywhere. I took out my lifted S10 with the V8 (that made a difference) 30 inch tires and I was glad I did. The extra weight in the front over the V6 held my front wheels on the ground much better. When i came home from work at 2pm yesterday my place had not been plowed at all and there is a hill to get in to the complex. I was able to muscle thru it, but it wasnt happy about it. Squished it in to a parking spot to leave for work another few hours later and it took me almost 10 minutes of rocking it back and fourth to get out. 

This storm was a mother. Unfortunately with my job I have to be able to go to and from work in any weather which is why i have the truck (which is not invincible either lol). I continually recommended via FB post to everyone to just stay home. It is fun to play in the snow, but this stuff was not worth risking your life, your car, or someone elses lives in.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

d0wse said:


> Do you have true snows on the audi though?


I don't. Still has the factory all seasons. I love snow tires but over the last few years I haven't seen a benefit around here. We rarely get hammered like this and having an awd car makes me not need them as bad. That and I never had the space to store them until now.



xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> The problem with any car is they can all be good in the snow, to some extent, until you bottom out. My FWD GTI is very good in the snow and has impressed me time after time. But this stuff we just got there was no way it was making it anywhere. I took out my lifted S10 with the V8 (that made a difference) 30 inch tires and I was glad I did. The extra weight in the front over the V6 held my front wheels on the ground much better. When i came home from work at 2pm yesterday my place had not been plowed at all and there is a hill to get in to the complex. I was able to muscle thru it, but it wasnt happy about it. Squished it in to a parking spot to leave for work another few hours later and it took me almost 10 minutes of rocking it back and fourth to get out.
> 
> This storm was a mother. Unfortunately with my job I have to be able to go to and from work in any weather which is why i have the truck (which is not invincible either lol). I continually recommended via FB post to everyone to just stay home. It is fun to play in the snow, but this stuff was not worth risking your life, your car, or someone elses lives in.


The truck that pulled me out was shocked when he learned where I lived. He couldn't believe I made it as far as I did. Haha. Makes me wish I had my dad's old '98 Hummer that he had when I was in high school. That was a monster in snow.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

christofambrosch said:


> The truck that pulled me out was shocked when he learned where I lived. He couldn't believe I made it as far as I did. Haha. Makes me wish I had my dad's old '98 Hummer that he had when I was in high school. That was a monster in snow.


98 hummer, like a real hummerish that had the 6.5 clackclackclack turbodiesel?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> 98 hummer, like a real hummerish that had the 6.5 clackclackclack turbodiesel?


Yessir! Candy Apple red wagon. I loved it. I'll have to find a photo of it.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Last night I changed the oil and filter, as well as rotated the wheels. I love having the oil filter on top of the motor. I used Liqui Moly 5W40 and a Mann filter. This has been a standard combo for me for years so now I am continuing it onto the A4.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Yesterday I changed the oil using the Schwaben oil extractor from ECS Tuning. Man...my days of crawling underneath for oil are over. I love doing it this way. It sucks that the R32 has the filter underneath so I still have to crawl under for that car. I am continuing to use Liqui Moly 5W40 and a Mann filter. The car continues to be a great reliable car for me to have fun in when need be.

I did have a P3 multi gauge for a hot second and I updated that on Audizine, but never on here. I got it for a good deal (used) but didn't feel it was worth it on a stock car that will stay stock. So I sold it quickly. I did test out the functions though. Very impressed on how much boost these cars have from the factory (spiking 21 psi) and I was able to consistently hit 0-60 times quicker than Audi specifies.


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow 5.7 seconds 0-60 that impressive! I attended EuroKracy a Canadian Euro meet this weekend, seen some pretty awesome cars, like WaterFest there's a 1/4" mile track. Unitronic had one of their customer with an Audi RS7 with a stage 2 tune run the 1/4. His best time was 128 MPH 11.2 seconds, the fast time was a MK2 135 MPH 10.6 seconds.





If I recall correctly your Audi dealer lent you one of these right? I remember you mentioning that it wasn't a driver's car but more of a being driving car. I had a close look at and your right it one huge automobile just like the A8 is as well.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I have always loved the A/S/RS7; they are beasts! I had an A8 loaner though. The 7 is more of a driver's car than the 8, that's for sure.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

It's been a hair over a year since I got the A4 and I'm still liking it. I treated the car to a full compound, polish, wax, sealant, interior steam cleaning, and glass coating. The car looks brand new again and actually slightly better than when I picked it up.

That's all!


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

christofambrosch said:


> It's been a hair over a year since I got the A4 and I'm still liking it. I treated the car to a full compound, polish, wax, sealant, interior steam cleaning, and glass coating. The car looks brand new again and actually slightly better than when I picked it up.
> 
> That's all!


Hi Chris,

I stopped using compound many years ago. Unless it was a much older car where the paint oxidized. I instead use a clay bar. Unbelievable results. the paint is smoother than new. 
Also wanted to ask, what you used to "steam clean" the interior.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

gstrouse said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I stopped using compound many years ago. Unless it was a much older car where the paint oxidized. I instead use a clay bar. Unbelievable results. the paint is smoother than new.
> Also wanted to ask, what you used to "steam clean" the interior.


The compound helped eliminate clear coat scratching and swirls that appear over time. Claybar is great for small impurities that have bonded to the paint but it doesn't do anything for scratches and swirls.

I have a steam cleaner that I use in combination with Simple Green.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

One of the reasons I wanted to compound the entire car is because my inlaws' dog jumped onto my trunk last weekend. Here are the before and after videos:

https://vimeo.com/173911877

After. This is how the entire car looks now:

https://vimeo.com/173912023

The wax is hydrophobic and lasts about 6-8 months and the polymer sealant adds another 1-2 months. The glass coating will last about 12 months.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

christofambrosch said:


> Last night I changed the oil and filter, as well as rotated the wheels. I love having the oil filter on top of the motor. I used Liqui Moly 5W40 and a Mann filter. This has been a standard combo for me for years so now I am continuing it onto the A4.


Which setup did you buy from ECS for the oil extraction? Link?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

TCM GLX said:


> Which setup did you buy from ECS for the oil extraction? Link?


https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B8_A4-Quattro-2.0T/Engine/Oil_Service/Tools/ES2841122/


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't updated this in a while but I have since the last post, I have re-polished the car and coated it with Optimum Gloss Coat. Since the car is a lease, I didn't want a ceramic coating that would last longer than my ownership. I also just ordered new tires and they are Winter tread. I am pumped for snow now.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Turned 36,000 miles recently and was a little behind with doing the 35k service. Yesterday I did the air filter, oil and filter change, and spark plugs. I used OEM filter and Liqui Moly 5W40 oil, as always. :thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

christofambrosch said:


> Turned 36,000 miles recently and was a little behind with doing the 35k service. Yesterday I did the air filter, oil and filter change, and spark plugs. I used OEM filter and Liqui Moly 5W40 oil, as always. :thumbup:


is that the interval for the plugs or just your preference?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

DasCC said:


> is that the interval for the plugs or just your preference?


Spark plugs are done at 35,000 miles or six years the first time only. Then it is 40,000 miles after that. The flex fuel 2.0T engines are 30,000 miles.


----------



## xk1llxy0urselfx (Jan 15, 2007)

Why are spark plugs so short lived in these cars and they do wear a bit quickly too. I feel like ive changed mine way too often. In the past i fee like spark plugs went a good 60-100k before they had to get changed.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

xk1llxy0urselfx said:


> Why are spark plugs so short lived in these cars and they do wear a bit quickly too. I feel like ive changed mine way too often. In the past i fee like spark plugs went a good 60-100k before they had to get changed.


I feel like it has something to do with the fuel injection. I think 40k is the norm anymore and I found it odd that Audi has you change them 5k early the first time but hey, someone gets paid waaaayyyy more money than me to come up with this stuff.


----------



## Audi_Mechanic (Mar 24, 2012)

The first time early everything is due to the first "free" oil change being scheduled at 5k miles. From 5k they keep to a 10k interval for services, 15k, 25k etc. For 2017 and on they went back to 10k intervals from the start.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Decided to take off the OEM wheels with the Hankook winters and throw on the R32's old Interlagos with Nitto Motivos. Since these are replicas, they fit onto the spacers with no problem. They are 18" x 8", et45.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

*"Part Out"*

I am posting several things for sale from this vehicle in here and in the classifieds and try to keep everything updated. Located in 18034 (Center Valley, PA) if you would like to pick up locally.

*H&R 24mm Rear Sway Bar:* _$175 plus shipping._ Comes in original box with bushings, warranty documents, and stickers. *SOLD FOR ASKING PRICE*










*OEM Sport Pedals:* _$140 plus shipping._ Comes in original box with manual.



















*OEM Aspherical Heated Mirrors:* _$165 plus shipping._ Come in original boxes and are coated with Opti-Glass Pro (a 2 year ceramic coating for glass). *SOLD FOR ASKING PRICE*




























*OEM Trunk Baggage Hooks:* _$20 each plus shipping._ Comes in the original boxes with all hardware.










*42 Draft Designs 15mm Spacers:* _$40 plus shipping_
*42 Draft Designs 45mm Bolts:* _$15 plus shipping_










*OEM Trunk Release Handle:* _$50 plus shipping_



















*OEM Base Carrier Bars:* _$350 plus shipping._ Comes in the original box and come with tool, keys, and rubber track liner. *SOLD FOR ASKING PRICE*










*Ziza LED Interior Kit:* _$75 plus shipping._ Comes in original packing. Used for less than a year and one bulb replaced under warranty. *SOLD*


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Some may know, some may not care, but here is the thread for the new Alltrack that I hope to have within the next week or less: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8756626-Pure-White-Timeline


----------



## 807953 (May 7, 2014)

Sub'd


----------

